# x box and Microsoft



## one_question (Nov 12, 2008)

Just seen this on the BBC

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8354166.stm

As well as this

http://news.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/hi/technology/newsid_10000000/newsid_10002900/10002915.stm

What are your views? Should the people who have chipped their x boxes be barred from the Internet?

Can you un-chip an x-box? If you can, would it not have been better to advise users that their box will not connect online unless they un-chip them.

The bottom article has a disgruntled user complaining how his xBox has stopped working and then how games cost too much. If there was no piracy, would the price of games go down - if so, by how much? Even if by 40%, it's still a lot to pay.

I know when we were kids and all had ZX Spectrums, we used to copy and share games. However, looking back, that was wrong.

I think that if people are forced to buy legitimate games rather than pirate games, there will probably be more money kept in the games software business which will end up with better games being developed.

G


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=141835


----------



## one_question (Nov 12, 2008)

Oops - didn't look that far down the forum.

Mods - lock and delete (or whatever).

G


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

You have relevant links that I didn't post.

Mods can merge threads. (I thought it more relevant in Gadget Forum as the topic was not game specific)

The irony of it all is my 'banned' console developed the RROD again today playing COD4.

All sorted (again) and I have only had maybe 1 month of Xbox Live in the past as I cannot abide 12 year old kids squealing in my ear (while kicking my ass!! )

Looking forward to playing my GENUINE copy of MW2. (off-line) 

For everyone that thinks Microsoft are lovely for banning the baddies, just remember, the reason I bought a second hand box cheap was the fact that these DID and DO suffer from RROD. Well done Microsoft on their handling of this issue............


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

so let me get this right.a company is banning people from its *online *service(and lets face it it is a major side of gaming now) because people have illegally downloaded the game and are playing well in advance of the people buying an original and getting the drop on people online wise.i am all for it,good on microsoft imho.now dont get me wrong im not saying microsoft are angels but if you want a modded console then dont take it online.i would be seriously pissed off if i had bought the game and got banned though.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

By NOT taking it online with advance games and ones stealth checked was OK until now.

It's not about getting 'the drop' on anyone as most would NEVER play any game in advance as it was deemed too risky.

There is a lot of discussion on other forums as how MS have banned XBL accounts.

As I said, not too bothered but I imagine those who have had recent flash work and paid for XBL subs might be a little peed off!!

I am well aware of the implications of playing 'back up' games but hope the self righteous think before posting. Just remember that dodgy copied DVD or CD you have lying next to your 'unbranded' mobile!! 

Off to play COD4 until the w/e as my heat sink has just cooled down after sticking the beggar back on again.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

If people are stupid enough to play a downloaded game online, then they deserve it IMO

If you want to play copied games, buy a second XBox and don't connect it to Live!!


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

silverback said:


> so let me get this right.a company is banning people from its *online *service(and lets face it it is a major side of gaming now) because people have illegally downloaded the game and are playing well in advance of the people buying an original and getting the drop on people online wise.i am all for it,good on microsoft imho.now dont get me wrong im not saying microsoft are angels but if you want a modded console then dont take it online.i would be seriously pissed off if i had bought the game and got banned though.


Banning access to XBL fair play but some people have had features disabled on there consoles as well (luckily I didn't for some reason).


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

at the end of the day, the only reason to get your console "modded" is to cheat or play illegally downloaded games.you know the risks if you get caught and it is "illegal" so you only have yourselves to blame if you get banned.end of story


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

You're breaking one of the major Terms and Conditions of any game and also you are breaking the law. Suprised you don't find a nice fine showing up on your doorstep, or for more serious cases the police show up.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

I watch dodgy dvds and all that, but if i had a chipped xbox i wouldnt go online its common sense IMO, as Russ said if you want to play Hooky games then go for it, but dont go online.
All those moning (not the op as it seems) should have used there noggins and not played online, did they think MS would look the other for ever?


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Oh boy, you got me really worried now pieface..............

I'm gonna stick to darts from now on.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Gandi, some are putting it down to playing new Wave 4 games on-line.

As I have mentioned I don't really bother about being on-line and have only ever had free codes and only played COD4,5 on XBL.

The last time I was on-line was MONTHS ago but my machine still was banned when I turned it on for the first time in ages this week.

For what I paid for it and the hours of gaming I have out of it I think it was worth it!! (P.S. it still works remember!!  )

If pieface's plod turn up at my door I believe you are allowed consoles in your cell these days anyway...................TAKE ME DOWN!!


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm a bit anti pirate goods, it just feels like stealing to me, if I can't afford it, them I don't get it, simples..

Mate of mines wife works for a developer and those games cost mega bucks to produce by some seriously educated and bright creative individuals who deserve to be paid big bucks.

Most games drop down in cost pretty quick but on release they cost loads more, same with DVD's, so if you don't want to shell out £40 on a new game wait a month or two, that said COD WW2 is only £26 in Sainsburys right now.

If we all played pirated games there would be no games full stop, games developers are not a charity, same with music and with movies.

And as pieface said, Xbox live has terms and conditions, one is that you can't use a modded console to play illigal pirated games, sounds fair to me why would Microsoft let you take money out of their pocket and still use their serices, its technically stealing after all irrespective of how you feel justified about it.

As a comparison, diamond rings are expensive, did'nt mean I thought it was ok to steal my wifes engagement ring.

(felt guilty for weeks after :thumb:

*JOKE:wave:*


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Dougster said:


> Gandi, some are putting it down to playing new Wave 4 games on-line.
> 
> As I have mentioned I don't really bother about being on-line and have only ever had free codes and only played COD4,5 on XBL.
> 
> ...


I think as the games get bigger i.e MW2 the games makers will be on to the consol makers to crack down on this alot more.
Microsoft still make there chunk on XBL regardless of if its a chiped box or not as you still have to pay to be on XBL.
I think Having 2 machine is the way to go, one for hooky games and one for XBL lol


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Some American forums are going off on one about it's their right etc......

Mental!!

I have seen the estimated loss figures but they still do not compare to music/movie and software piracy.

Anyway, I'm off to book a holiday to India as I need a new Rolex............ta ta.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Dougster said:


> Some American forums are going off on one about it's their right etc......
> 
> Mental!!
> 
> ...


Its there right to steal LMAO only in America


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Gandi said:


> Its there right to steal LMAO only in America


Yeah hopefully its all the improbably squeaky online yank kids that'e gotten banned, fed up of muting them on Halo and COD 4 etc after they keep calling uk gamers *******, gay, ****s, or what ever "clever" put down they have thought off.

They will not be missed


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Danno1975 said:


> Yeah hopefully its all the improbably squeaky online yank kids that'e gotten banned, fed up of muting them on Halo and COD 4 etc after they keep calling uk gamers *******, gay, ****s, or what ever "clever" put down they have thought off.
> 
> They will not be missed


They think me and my mates are all Oz's, or we CUP OF TEA, CUP OF TEA in really posh voices even tho none of us talk like that 
Our little group on COD 4,5 and MW2 are called CAKE, i have herd every CAKE joke going, all we get now is stupid little noobers shouting CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE for the whole time we are in the Lobby, bring back party chat best thing about COD5 imo.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Gandi said:


> They think me and my mates are all Oz's, or we CUP OF TEA, CUP OF TEA in really posh voices even tho none of us talk like that
> Our little group on COD 4,5 and MW2 are called CAKE, i have herd every CAKE joke going, all we get now is stupid little noobers shouting CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE for the whole time we are in the Lobby, bring back party chat best thing about COD5 imo.


I just state some other cliche that the Americans don't like All fat burger eating red necks usually gets the right response. I had one guy go completely nuts when I dared throw an insult back his way on COD 2 years ago. He literally went off on one telling me he was gonna fly over and do me harm LOL

Anyway, I don't think you have a leg to stand on to complain about being banned if you have. Tough, I have one banned console and lost my gamertag a few months back, doesn't bother me in the slightest.

But bare in mind that there is often frequent discussion on here about what is obviously trading of serial numbers for software or where to get torrents, where to get a DS flash card, discussion of films not even released or jailbreaking your iphone. All of which are just the same as this post before you start throwing around the mud


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Chris_R said:


> Anyway, I don't think you have a leg to stand on to complain about being banned if you have. Tough, I have one banned console and lost my gamertag a few months back, doesn't bother me in the slightest.
> 
> But bare in mind that there is often frequent discussion on here about what is obviously trading of serial numbers for software or where to get torrents, where to get a DS flash card, discussion of films not even released or jailbreaking your iphone. All of which are just the same as this post before you start throwing around the mud


I agree with what youre saying mate, a friend of mine went down the Flash route back in April 08 after buying R6 Las Vegas for £40, not liking it and taking it to trade 3 days later. He was offered £16 by Game and was disgusted. He has had his machine flashed for 18 months and had nearly every release you care to name at a cost of approx £3 a game and has had to outlay maybe £40 in firmware updates over the period as new security partitions were developed by MS and placed in the various waves of new discs. He was banned 3 days ago and now has to buy a new machine. He was fully aware that this would eventually be the outcome and has accepted it. Hes took the chance and financially its paid off for him but is it right, hmm.....no but is it right to be charged so much for a game. Its certainly a debate isnt it. 
Everyone on this forum mustve watched or listened to a pirate product in some form without thinking about the distributor or creators. 
Why do MS wait so long to inflict the ban waves? Surely if they banned immediately people wouldnt take the chance? Thing is you can guarantee that within this month there'll be a new firmware and MS will be back to the drawing board.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh yes absolutely. The reason for waiting till now for the ban is quite a simple marketing ploy on MS' part. 
Christmas is the time of releases, we wait most the year with mostly poor games coming out, all the top titles are out now. Ban people and the console sales go up so that they can boast about it to shareholders etc.
I am not saying that is wrong, just that is the likely reason behind doing them en-masse every year at this time.


----------

